# what is skeeter pee?



## BlueRidgeBilly (Dec 6, 2011)

Never heard that term before?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2011)

Skeeter Pee is the name of a wine one of our members developed. It is better than a hard lemon aid you would buy commercially. Since then many members have altered the original recipe to other flavors.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 6, 2011)

You can get your basic questions answered at skeeterpee.com The FAQ page covers most initial questions. Like Dan said, there is WAY more discussion and information about making SP here on winemakingtalk, so as you delve further into it, this forum should prove beneficial.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 6, 2011)

Skeeter Pee is the BOMB Great stuff one of our own members created. You can't go wrong with Skeeter Pee.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 7, 2011)

Then there's cranberry lime skeeter pee. Every time a bottle leaves this house I get the evil eye from my wife. I tried to sneak a bottle to Julie at her party....wife caught me. I'm lucky to be alive. 

And now that I've created a Brianna skeeter pee champagne I may disappear someday if I give up one of those. 

Skeeter pee is awesome and a great way to get started.


----------



## rob (Dec 7, 2011)

I got your back Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 7, 2011)

rob said:


> I got your back Steve



Rob, it's the front I'm worried about!


----------



## Arne (Dec 7, 2011)

Steve, Play it safe. Keep your cotton pickers off HER wine. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Hairdresser28 (Dec 31, 2011)

*fresh lemon juice*

I know it would be alot of work but has anyone tried to use fresh squeezed lemons for skeeter pee?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2011)

Hairdresser first off welcome to the forum, glad you found us. I have made this wine from Real Lemon but not from fresh squeezed lemons. I think if you had a press like they have at the lemon aid stands at the local fairs that would be an awesome way to go. Do you currently make wine?


----------



## Hairdresser28 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just started making wine a couple of weeks ago and i am loving it, can't wait to try it. I have 3 batches going right now, concord/white grape, apple cider and a strawberry. my husband saw all the post for the skeeter pee and now he really wants me to make it. Is Real Lemon a concentrate or not?
Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2012)

Hairdresser, do you shop at Windy Hill Wine Supply?


----------



## Hairdresser28 (Jan 2, 2012)

yes that is where i have bought all of my wine supplies. He is very helpful!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 2, 2012)

I am proud to be featured in the photo gallery at www.skeeterpee.com

I hope I am not the last one to have got the bite from this mysterious wine!!

LOL.

Thanks again Lon.


----------

